# Hawaiian owl also known as Pueo



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

This was taken about a month ago. A guest at work reported a sick owl lurking the plants outside their room. What we found was this Hawaiian owl also known as Pueo. I believe they are an endangered species. They are smaller and this one is full grown. They are also known to hunt during the day and night. It was eating a Myna bird so we left it alone. 

Here's a pic of a myna bird. Very common and abundant here.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ooooh, so pretty!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You have some beautiful birds there!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Years ago you used to see myna birds in pubs, normally tied to a perch on the bar.Arnt they the ones that can be taught to speak random words as a parrott does.
Their was one in our local boozer that learnt many swear words, .
I dont know if laws forbid you from keeping them in the uk now but you dont see or hear of people keeping one anymore.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mynahs are incredible mimics. A friend had one who did a perfect imitation of his wife's voice. Interesting information on them as pets - http://www.mynahbird.org/.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> Years ago you used to see myna birds in pubs, normally tied to a perch on the bar.Arnt they the ones that can be taught to speak random words as a parrott does.
> Their was one in our local boozer that learnt many swear words, .
> I dont know if laws forbid you from keeping them in the uk now but you dont see or hear of people keeping one anymore.



Yes with training and proper preparation of their tongue will allow a Myna to mimic pretty much any sound it hears. I had one when i was young and unfortunately found it dead inside it's cage one day with a BB lodge into it's chest. It could whistle, purr like a cat and copies my dad whenever my dad starts to call us in for the evening.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

ezemaxima said:


> Yes with training and proper preparation of their tongue will allow a Myna to mimic pretty much any sound it hears. I had one when i was young and unfortunately found it dead inside it's cage one day with a BB lodge into it's chest. It could whistle, purr like a cat and copies my dad whenever my dad starts to call us in for the evening.


So sorry your bird was shot. Sounds like it was very talented!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Mynas sound like neat birds to have  I'm sorry to hear yours was shot though. How mean


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

That is really cool.


----------

